
Don Rickles dies at 90 - Xevikan
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/06/entertainment/don-rickles-dead/index.html
======
mattbgates
It is like losing a grandfather... RIP. He brought great joy and comedy to
many and he will be missed.

